
How to create a winner pitch deck with (only) 7.5 slides - tsahi
https://blog.elegantmonkeys.com/how-to-create-a-winner-pitch-deck-with-only-7-5-slides-de65cd244573#.92eut15ps
======
NimrodKramer
Highly recommended

